# I'm looking for an elbow release, like a RipShot



## TheLastFrontier (Mar 28, 2013)

Medical issues prevent my wrist from being able to draw my bow. I'm looking into a RipShot elbow release, but they appear to be out of biz. They were at riparchery.com which is now kaput.

Any/all help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mikeb2012 (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1347151


----------

